

Culture Hacking - sunflower55
http://adamfeuer.com/blog/2011/11/20/culture-hacking/

======
pazimzadeh
Are you a daring fireball fan?

~~~
scq
He seems to be using this theme: [http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/a-daring-
inspiration-them...](http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/a-daring-inspiration-
theme)

------
Mz
Excerpt:

 _I find that many people I admire were culture hackers: Gandhi, Martin Luther
King Jr., and Nelson Mandela. But I think the future is with the culture
hackers who aren’t famous yet – and those who may never be famous._

